# USAHotStuff and fake tracking info?



## jastolze (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay so I ordered an EZFlash IV from usahotstuff on August 11th and it took them a week to process the order and apparently ship it out on the 18th.

As of now, this is where I'm at with the order being shipped...







Anyways what I'm trying to get at is that everytime I look at the tracking info, it's been saying the exact same thing for the last four days, and that's En route to DHL eCommerce Distribution center.

I'm not sure what that even means but it updates itself every minute or so and am just curious if I was given false information. Has anyone ordered something from this site? Thanks!


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 23, 2015)

Give them more time


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 23, 2015)

I doubt it tracking is done at least 4 times (Departure, Transit, Arrival, Delivery) It also depends on if they DIDN'T scan it on relay points it also depends on the shipping option and the distance between you and them see multiple factors) not flassh cart related but my fiance sends me stuff from Vancouver all the time I live in VA it takes about 1-2  weeks ground to reach me I used to deal with RHS back when it sold flash carts and it took 3-4 days to get to me via USPS DHL idk


----------



## GaaraPrime (Aug 23, 2015)

Why don't you try calling the local DHL number and see what they got to say about it 

You don't have to tell them everything.  Just tell them I have a package coming in and this is the consignment/tracking number and ask them what's its current status


----------

